

Any website that connects startups with followers/fans? - anujkk

Is there any website where people can join through twitter/facebook and browse/search for Twitter accounts/FB fan pages they can follow according to their interest?<p>I'm not looking for websites that sell followers/fans.
======
jordhy
Try EmpireAvenue.com

------
aheilbut
AngelList (angel.co)

